# Shifters



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So one of the upgrades ive been strongly considering is a new shifter.
I am open to pretty much any reputable brand with shift throw reduction.

My biggest concern is the asthetics.
I would like to get a thread going here on M6 installs with some pictures to compare a few options. To tell you the truth i really like the clean stock look and I dont want things to look out of place.

Bottom line is that I dont mind the aftermarket look, for the most part I prefer it; however it must look clean, professional and put together.

Let me know what experiences you all have had with yours.

Thanks!

Evan


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just about all the shifters use the stock knob and boot so they look the same as what you have now. I've had a GMM "Race" for 6 years and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Use the quick search about 8000 results came up about previous threads with compare and discussion on probably every shifter ever made for our cars. Probably be faster than wating on people to reply. But i agree with svede or the mgw-p has great reviews as well.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

MGW modified by Proxes all the way.


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

BWinc said:


> MGW modified by Proxes all the way.


^ This. 
I got the B&M because it was cheap and my stock sucked. It's better than stock, but still leaves a lot to be desired. So I ordered the MGW-P after tons of research. It's the only one I found that had ZERO complaints.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only thing really wrong with the B&M is it randomly snapping off the ball on the end leaving you on the side of the road. Every shifter including the MGW-P has had some complainers but the MGW-P, GMM or Billet Pro would be on my short list. The two I would avoid like the plague are the B&M and Hurst.


----------

